# Knee injury



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi I wrecked my knee about 8 years ago. The best advise I can give is listen to the docs, rest up as much as you can and when your up and about take it nice and slow and gradually strengthen your leg. I also used a hinged knee brace for 3 years or so for any sport just to protect it. And now I just use good knee pads when I snowboard or mountain bike. Hope it ain't too bad take it easy.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

I shattered my knee cap when I was younger. It basically looked like a hard boiled egg that smacked against a wall. The main concern was a piece of knee on the inside of the cap that broke loose. After the surgery the doctor told me that he basically wrapped my knee in stitching to hold the loose piece together. My mind was blown. Long story short, that knee is my good knee now. I highly recommend keeping up with your physical therapy after all is said and done. I didn't, and I'm still trying to build up the atrophied muscle (I don't know if that sentence makes sense) 17 years later.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Building up the muscle as Tatanka Head said through physical therapy is vital and the sooner your able the better. The only reason I'm snowboarding today was because of a knee injury. So therapy and hard work.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

definitely like snowdogs advice, you need to build muscle around that knee, if you dont it will hurt always! keep your weight down and easy way for that is a daily green shake, shit is amazing, i was a walking hart attack, started drinking them and lost alot of weight and my blood works is amazing now... def. start biking, and a little running. i had surgery mine hurt for about 8 years till i finally started the advice i just gave you...now its like brand new


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thankyou all for the responses and advice, much appreciated and glad to hear You guys are doing good now after your knee problems.


----------



## Northriver1 (Nov 24, 2013)

*Update*

Update on knee. This morning I got the results of my MRI, I have 3 torn ligaments in knee and a broken leg that did not show up in first xrays. The Dr took a very large needle and drained 60ccs of bloody fluid off the joint which actualy made it feel alot better having relieved all the pressure in the joint. The good news is I should make a full recovery with time. He made it sound like the tearing was minor and possibly will not need surgery.


----------



## dsdavis (Mar 15, 2014)

Glad to hear you've been relieved of one of the discomfort, and that you're on the mend!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

